#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 狼之樂園 (萬聖節短篇故事)  (上)(下)更新完成

## 焱狼

在某一天的晚上樂園的朋友們為了慶祝萬聖節，來到斯冰菊家舉辦派對

這時焱狼突然感到尿急東張西望不知道廁所該往哪走

極風看到東張西望的焱狼好奇的問「你怎麼了?」

焱狼皺著眉頭「我想上廁所，可是不知道往哪走?」

極風帶著焱狼找尋廁所

上完廁所後極風和焱狼在走廊上經過了一間房間

房門露出了一點縫隙，焱狼有點好奇走到房間門口推開了房門，發現房裡什麼都沒有只有一面蓋著白布的鏡子

房裡的詭異氣氛不斷圍繞著極風和焱狼

極風走到焱狼身旁抓著焱狼的尾巴「我們出去啦，這裡亂詭異的」

極風說完之後焱狼放下白布後轉身，這時鏡中突然伸出一支慘白的手抓焱狼的尾巴「啊!....」

焱狼的慘叫聲傳遍走廊，正好在走廊上的斯冰菊和小傲聽見焱狼的慘叫聲迅速趕到焱狼所在房間

此時的焱狼半個屁股已經被拉入鏡中「斯冰菊這面鏡子到底是什麼?」

斯冰菊和小傲連忙抓住焱狼的右手「本狼也不知道這是怎麼回事」

「我的尾巴好痛!」焱狼含著淚大叫

極風「在這樣下去牠的尾巴會被拉斷的!」

「要是現在放開牠就會被拉進去的!」小傲緊抓焱狼的手

斯冰菊「快抓不住了...」即使現場的獸使盡所有力氣，焱狼的身體還是漸漸的被拖入鏡中

這時小傲腳步沒站穩突然滑倒就在一瞬間在場的獸全數被拖入鏡中「啊!...」



(待續)

----------


## 黑倫

期待焱狼的萬聖節故事www
看了這篇我也寫寫看呢@w@(但文筆很爛
期待看到沒尾巴的焱狼呦www(x

----------


## 傲斯頓

是一個萬聖節的文章啊~
斯冰菊家的鏡子真是可怕w
焱狼以後要記得蓋白布的鏡子別亂動喔~ww(被踹
不知道鏡子裡長什麼樣子呢w(X

----------


## tobyhokh

冰菊現實的家的確有不少房間..........但是房間有沒有鏡子我倒不知道了.....owo

----------


## 焱狼

被拖入鏡中的焱狼等獸，醒來之後發現倒臥在醫院掛號服務台前

奇怪的是在斯冰菊家時才八點而已但掛在醫院大廳的壁鐘指著12點

「為什麼我們會在醫院?」焱狼揉著尾巴看著四周

「奇怪就算醫院休診鐵捲門也不會拉下來吧?」小傲疑惑看著醫院大門

斯冰菊「如果是醫院這裡應該有值夜班的護士或醫生請他們幫我們開門就好了」

「晚上的醫院怪恐怖的耶」極風全身顫抖張望著四周

就在斯冰菊提議之後大家決定往醫院裡面走

黑暗中走廊的燈光不斷閃爍著，燈泡發出短路的聲音

「這種醫院真的有人在嗎?」焱狼抓著斯冰菊衣角喃喃自語

一行獸在伸手不見無指的走廊走了一個鐘頭，連一名護士醫生或病患都沒遇到

小傲停下腳步「我們休息一下吧」

斯冰菊「本狼覺得我們好像在原地打轉」

焱狼眉目深索看著周圍「或許這間醫院根本就沒人，我們從醫院大門口走到這一個人都沒遇到」

正當大家七嘴八舌討論該如何出去時，斯冰菊抽動了一下耳朵「噓...安靜一下好像有腳步聲」

所有的獸秉住呼吸現場頓時變得一片寂靜使得腳步聲變得非常明顯

昏暗都走廊下微弱的燈光漸漸浮現出身影

焱狼晃動一下耳朵「聽這個腳步聲對方好像沒穿鞋」

小傲「會不會是這裡的病患?」

就在小傲說完之後一行獸突然大叫「啊!...」

一個全身纏著繃帶只露出一雙眼睛穿著醫院病服的人朝著牠們走來，恐怖的是這個人身上纏的繃帶都滲出血

走路用拖行的方式行走，那個病人走過的路上留下斑斑血跡

一行獸嚇得大叫之後宛如百米賽跑般在醫院裡狂奔

跑了大約一分鐘一行獸躲進公共廁所裡

焱狼氣喘吁吁看著四周「我的天哪，哪不躲躲到廁所」

小傲「總覺得我們漫無目的亂跑不知不覺才跑到這」

這時斯冰菊發現極風後方的流裡抬的鏡中浮現出了人影「極風你後面的鏡子裡好像有什麼?」

極風轉身面向鏡子的瞬間一支纏滿繃帶滲出鮮血的雙手從鏡中衝出來掐住極風的脖子「呃!」

一行獸又拉又扯那雙手完全不為所動，這時斯冰菊發現牆角的滅火器

舉起滅火器重重往那雙血手的手臂砸下去，血手整個被滅火器砸斷

留下一雙手掌在極風脖子，小傲走到極風面前把手掌摘下丟到一旁「你還好吧?」

極風壓著脖子喘著「還好在慢一點我可能就窒息了」

這時站在鏡子前方焱狼突然大叫「啊!..」

「為什麼又抓我的尾巴!」鏡中又伸出一支慘白的手抓著焱狼的尾巴

小傲「現在不是說牠抓哪的時候快去幫焱狼」

一行獸上前抱住焱狼力氣遠遠不及一支手的力量，就這麼一行獸又被拖入鏡中「啊!...」

等到大家恢復意識之後發現倒臥在原來的房間




故事到這結束希望大家會喜歡

雖然不太可怕

              by焱狼

----------

